# Cleanup On Aisle 1...Kurt Vise



## G-ManBart (Jan 18, 2021)

My mill didn't have a vise with it when I bought it, and I bought a nice, unmarked vise that was new old stock to get started...I paid $150 for it and it was still in the box, so I figured it was no worse than buying a cheap one off Amazon or eBay.  The guys at the shop said it sat on the shelf for 20 years, so probably a Taiwan import.  It's been fine, but I wanted to upgrade to a Kurt so  I've been keeping my eye out for a deal.

There was an equipment auction locally and they had a picture of the ugliest 6" Kurt you can imagine.  It looked totally rusty, so I didn't even plan to bid on it, but I figured I would take a look when I did the preview...glad I did!  The "rust" was actually thick, dried cutting fluid that nobody ever cleaned off...nasty!  I got it for $250, so I suspect nobody else bidding on it saw it in person.

It took a couple of hours of alternating WD40 and carburetor cleaner to get this stuff off...not exactly fun.  Here's the before and after pics:


----------



## kb58 (Jan 18, 2021)

The suckage is strong with this one...


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 18, 2021)

you did really good!


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jan 18, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 18, 2021)

Good score.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 18, 2021)

kb58 said:


> The suckage is strong with this one...



Like sucking a golf ball through a 100' garden hose sucking.


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 18, 2021)

G-ManBart said:


> My mill didn't have a vise with it when I bought it, and I bought a nice, unmarked vise that was new old stock to get started...I paid $150 for it and it was still in the box, so I figured it was no worse than buying a cheap one off Amazon or eBay. The guys at the shop said it sat on the shelf for 20 years, so probably a Taiwan import. It's been fine, but I wanted to upgrade to a Kurt so I've been keeping my eye out for a deal.
> 
> There was an equipment auction locally and they had a picture of the ugliest 6" Kurt you can imagine. It looked totally rusty, so I didn't even plan to bid on it, but I figured I would take a look when I did the preview...glad I did! The "rust" was actually thick, dried cutting fluid that nobody ever cleaned off...nasty! I got it for $250, so I suspect nobody else bidding on it saw it in person.
> 
> It took a couple of hours of alternating WD40 and carburetor cleaner to get this stuff off...not exactly fun. Here's the before and after pics:



Holy moly. That looks amazing!
What the others said absolutely applies


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 18, 2021)

That's an amazing deal you got, well done.


----------



## 682bear (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow! What a difference!

-Bear


----------



## walz10 (Jan 19, 2021)

Wow!! Can’t believe that’s the same vice. Excellent job!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb58 (Jan 19, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Like sucking a golf ball through a 100' garden hose sucking.


No, like this is the friend of a friend of an uncle that gets that once in a lifetime deal.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 19, 2021)

That's beautiful.

Now that you have it cleaned up, expect it to start rusting.


----------



## G-ManBart (Jan 19, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> That's beautiful.
> 
> Now that you have it cleaned up, expect it to start rusting.



Maybe a bit...my shop is climate controlled year round and I haven't had much of an issue with rust, but I figure if I use it enough it won't be an issue


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 19, 2021)

Or wipe in down daily with oil.


----------



## Shotgun (Jan 20, 2021)

Your vice reminded me of what an old airplane owner said.  "I spent years chasing oil leaks in the engine.  As soon as I got them all patched, my engine mount started rusting."


----------



## hman (Jan 20, 2021)

Truly a diamond in the rough!


----------



## G-ManBart (Jan 20, 2021)

Shotgun said:


> Your vice reminded me of what an old airplane owner said.  "I spent years chasing oil leaks in the engine.  As soon as I got them all patched, my engine mount started rusting."



Maybe that's why airplanes with radial engines last so long...everything is coated in oil


----------



## Axismatt (Jan 21, 2021)

Nicely done.  Kurt sells the thrust bearing/washer/segment kit for like $14.  I always replace them whether they seem good or not.  New bearings make them silky smooth once everything is clean.  You did a great refurb there.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Feb 6, 2021)

G-ManBart said:


> My mill didn't have a vise with it when I bought it, and I bought a nice, unmarked.........<snipped>
> It took a couple of hours of alternating WD40 and carburetor cleaner to get this stuff off...not exactly fun.  Here's the before and after pics:


WD-40 may not be the best lubricant, does OK as a small project solvent. But sometime, try citrus based hand cleaner, even on tougher grime, like that on a milling machine column, or goo in the lathe bed.


----------



## G-ManBart (Feb 7, 2021)

Toolmaker51 said:


> WD-40 may not be the best lubricant, does OK as a small project solvent. But sometime, try citrus based hand cleaner, even on tougher grime, like that on a milling machine column, or goo in the lathe bed.


I tried a couple of things on the dried cutting fluid and was surprised WD40 did anything to it, but it did.  Simple Green did almost nothing to it at all.  I've used a citrus cleaner in the past with good luck, but don't have any right now...that would have been a good one to try.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Feb 7, 2021)

I believe the formula of WD-40 is solvent and water emulsion. So, what one dissolves the other gets under it preventing it remain a film.  The citrus oils in cleaners naturally combine an oil and water type liquid. Ask some Navy carrier vet; conserving water at sea, aircraft are cleaned with hand cleaner. Even exhaust soot. You won't believe how gritty/ cream hand cleaners wail on grease or rust. The abrasive is too soft {Mohs scale] for any damage on machined surface.


----------



## Joeman77 (Feb 7, 2021)

I use some magic stuff called Evaporust to get the rust off, it's amazing. Just knock off the loose stuff with a wire brush & soak for a day or 2, then rinse with water!
 After removing the rust & painting I use some stuff called Fluid Film to protect against future rust, it's a spray on stuff that kind of drys to a pasty slime. I don't think I'd use it for long term storage outside but, in the shop it's great!
 And both of these are skin & environment friendly, if you don't mind a little soap & water even your hands are safe.


----------



## Axismatt (Feb 7, 2021)

^^^^^
Evaporust is terrific stuff.  As for cleaning coolant off machines, a lot of folks say the only good way to get dried coolant off a surface is to apply more coolant.  Personally, I have found Purple Power to be really effective on just about anything.  Just be careful on painted surfaces, as prolonged use or soaking will actually strip the paint.


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 7, 2021)

Nice score G-man!  It sure looks nice all cleaned up!


----------

